# apple tv take2



## cedriclekine (13 Février 2008)

ca y est la mise à jour est dispo et installée. à part l'interface, je n'ia pas vraiment vu de grosses differences...
à suivre


----------



## pim (13 Février 2008)

Il y aurait une option AirTunes, que je trouve activée par défaut, qui permettrait d'utiliser l'ATV comme une borne Airport Express, pour diffuser la musique jouée sur une Mac via les HP branchés sur l'ATV.

Le premier qui trouve l'astuce, l'explique aux autres


----------



## jp_magnin (14 Février 2008)

Dans Itunes, une fois ton Apple TV connectée, tu la sélectionne.

Et là, en bas, à côté du bouton d'éjection, tu peux choisir où tu souhaites que le son "crache". Tu peux même sélectionner les HP de ton pc et ton apple tv en même temps. 

Autre nouveauté sympa, maintenant on peux synchroniser les évènements Iphoto, cool si on veux profiter des innovations d'Iphoto 08.

Sur ce, bonne nuit .


----------



## pim (14 Février 2008)

Ah oui, mince alors c'est super simple !   J'avais même pas vu ! :rose:

En revanche on ne peut pas monter ou descendre le son. Enfin comme toujours avec l'Apple TV   Mais c'est un ajout très sympathique, cette fonction AirTunes ! Et en plus, la pochette de l'album peut apparaître sur l'Apple TV, il suffit de naviguer sur Musique > À l'écoute 

C'est pas tout ça mais mon installation audio-vidéo-informatique est en train de devenir une sacré usine à gaz - ou plutôt à électricité, puisque grâce aux différentes nouveautés de Léopard j'arrive à avoir trois Mac et trois écrans allumés en même temps ! (je considère l'Apple TV comme un Mac, certes (encore) très bridé, mais un Mac quand même)


----------



## cedriclekine (14 Février 2008)

par contre steve nous parlait d'une compatibilité 5,1 de qualité DVD et meme HD.. alors pourrait on ajouter autre chose que du H264?


----------

